# A few wheel cleaners tested



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I do not generally use wheel cleaners at all. I have always found a good clean every six months with a shampoo followed by Iron X or similar does all I need. Once protected I clean them fully during each wash. However I bought these over recent months on various offers. I remember reading a thread suggesting there was no need for Fallout remover if a wheel cleaner was used.

I thought a test of each cleaner followed by Trix would help me decide on this.

I have four in use, Wonder wheels Hot Wheels, Sonax Extreme, Turtle Wax Ice Clean and lastly Demon Wheels.

The test was on two wheels 50/50.










1st wheel, been through winter, cleaned regularly so not bad, about a weeks dirt on it plus any brake dust that has stuck.










Wonder Wheels / Sonax. The Wonder Wheels seemed to perform better than the Sonax. It remained wetter During agitation in the next photo










Agitated with a detailing brush (washed between sides) after a dwell time of around 5 minutes.










Pressure washed off.









Dried with the Sidekick










Trix applied and left to dwell again around 5 minutes.










Here it is possible to see the tar breaking down. Not much bleeding though.










Further tar shots with some bleeding on the Sonax side.



















After agitation 90% of the tar was removed and the wheel looked like this after pressure washing.










Next wheel, same routine with Turtle Wax and Demon Wheels.










Around 5 minutes dwell time, no bleeding as such from the Demon Wheels.










Some agitation, the Turtle Wax almost foamed a little and was really easy to spread, the Demon Wheels had started to dry.










Pressure washed off.










Trix applied










A little more bleeding on the Demon Wheels side.










Pressure washed off.










Having used the four cleaners, I found the Wonder Wheels and the Turtle Wax gave the best result. They remained wet and easy to work with. The Turtle Wax had a better spray nozzle and worked well at the agitation stage so that was my favourite.

I finished off with a little Tardis but I think the Trix would have done it all if I had used the pad I used with Tardis rather than the brush with Trix.

I would add there was some rust coloured staining on a wheel from a weight, the cleaners did not remove it but Trix did.

Trix may well have done the whole job but for a mid term clean I know which of those four I like best.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Great write up and good information. Cheers buddy!

Do you mind clearing something up for me? In your opening statement you suggests you are wanting to compare wheel cleaners against the need to use a fallout cleaner, yet 3/4 of your wheel cleaners bleed...Are these not defined as fallout removers? I am not to familiar with these products so don't know exactly why they are classed as. Perhaps I have the wrong notion that bleeding = fallout remover?

I would love to repeat this test, but using wheel cleaners that don't bleed (strictly no fallout chemicals if you like), such as VP Bilberry, AS Smart Wheels or KKD Brake Away. As I imagine you did prior to this test, I often wonder how effective they are as a weekly wash tool compared to fallout removers.

Wish I had the time and set-up to be able to do this, but lack of drive makes taking the wheels off such a pain...!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

DrEskimo said:


> Great write up and good information. Cheers buddy!
> 
> Do you mind clearing something up for me? In your opening statement you suggests you are wanting to compare wheel cleaners against the need to use a fallout cleaner, yet 3/4 of your wheel cleaners bleed...Are these not defined as fallout removers? I am not to familiar with these products so don't know exactly why they are classed as. Perhaps I have the wrong notion that bleeding = fallout remover?


I would say the bulk of cleaners I have used are of the bleeding nature but I am honestly not sure if they all contain the common ingredient of fallout remover. I know the Sonax can be classed as a bleeding wheel cleaner and I believe it can be used on paintwork also as a fallout remover. I am just no sure about the Wonder wheels. It was interesting that the side treated with Sonax displayed more bleeding than the Wonder Wheels and also the Turtlewax. Now I think about, when I started this test, I probably had in mind cleaners of the bleeding variety but as to whether they are true fallout removers I am a pretty much in the same boat as you.

There are one or two chemical experts on here who may add a comment or two.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Good review! As for the questions, I am under the impression wonder wheels reacts with dirt etc turning it purple. It isn’t of the same chemical reaction you see from fall out removers, never the less it is a very effective wheel cleaner and dilited 1:1 I really like it.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Brian, that is pretty much what I remember reading when I saw it a good while back. Dilution 1:1, I like that idea. :thumb:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I like to occasionally use a fallout removing wheel cleaner too. However I'm too lazy to keep setting up my pressure washer so I always agitate with a detailing brush. Well I actually prefer that approach tbh, think its more thorough and wastes less product than a touchless, spray on, dwell , blast off style wheel wash. Anyway I'd recommend you give dodo juice ferrous dueller a try. Its incredibly soapy, must be a very concentrated wheel cleaner, it also bleeds very well. Its forte is the way it lathers up and clings. I've tried hot wheels, not keen on it tbh, and full effect made me feel like I was using toilet cleaner. Neither are in the same league as dodo juice ferrous dueller! For an agitation wash anyway.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice review shine, I think the products you tried classify themselves as wheel cleaners rather than fallout removers although some do fallout removal as part of their trick. Fallout removers per se are not pure cleaner products they merely attack fallout and the process agitation etc removes most dirt. 

So when using a cleaner you want it to completely clean the wheel of whatever is on there, with fallout remover you are particularly looking to remove fallout only and coceivably non fallout matter could be left behind, like tar spots for example. 

Make sense ? Interesting that one might expect to use a wheel cleaner without realising you are also inflicting a heavy chemical process which could affect any protection. I guess seal then shampoo is only way to ensure no affect on protection.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I was tempted to try a little test on my wheels today following this thread. 

Guess my question is how effective weekly washes with something like Bilberry is (less chemically..yes just invented that word, and much cheaper since you can dilute it) or whether a fallout type cleaner is needed as well. 

After a big clean with bilberry I then foamed the whole car and cleaned the wheels again (got to use the wheel mitt with my dooka set. Amazing!). After this I was about to hit it with Dragons breath to see how clean they actually were. 

Decided against it this week as I have them a pretty thorough decon last week, but will do a couple more maintenance washes and then see.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hufty said:


> Make sense ? Interesting that one might expect to use a wheel cleaner without realising you are also inflicting a heavy chemical process which could affect any protection. I guess seal then shampoo is only way to ensure no affect on protection.


Thanks, I think you have explained well about the cleaners, it is what I "thought" may be the case. Before getting these on offers I had no dedicated cleaner and the chances are the will rarely see the light if day other than autumn and spring. The WW was £2.50, Turtle Wax £3.49 etc.


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Where did you get turtle wax from i had a bottle years ago(I thought it been discontinued) nothing ive used since I've liked 

I'm struggling to find a wheel cleaner i like


----------



## Richieboo (May 16, 2016)

Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel is also a very good wheel cleaner. I was using Sonax recently but went back to the Bilt Hamber which seems to do a better job, and is also non-acidic.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

I have also used the Sonax Xtreme and i thought it was ok. It is typically German being efficient and fit for purpose. 

I also tried Wurth wheel cleaner and that is also excellent. It also smells good too!


----------

